# Reisespinrute!Rolle!Schnur???Köder???



## Hohensinn (22. Januar 2007)

Hab mir eine Reisespinnrute heute im Internet bestellt (Rhino Travel Spin 2,7m 40-80gramm) damit ich wenigstens eine Rute im Koffer mitnehmen kann nach Kap Verden in der ersten März Woche!!! Als Rolle hab ich eine neue Quantum Cabo 40, bin mir nur noch nicht sicher welche schnur ich drauf machen soll (Stärke, Farbe). Ist die Farbe wichtig bzw. muß ich ein paar Meter nicht sichtbares Vorfach vorschalten!!

Welche Köder würdet ihr mitnehmen?

Vieleicht gibt es vom Ufer aus auch die möglichkeit was zu fangen. Ansonsten werd ich mal schaun ob ich mit einem der kleinen boote rausfahren kann!


Gruß


----------



## Hohensinn (23. Januar 2007)

*AW: Reisespinrute!Rolle!Schnur???Köder???*

Na kann mir keiner bei der Schnur oder beim Vorfach weiterhelfen!!! Wie Vorfachscheu sind die meisten Meerfische??? Bei den klaren Wasser, oder ist das egal!!!! und welche Köder?

gruß und Danke


----------



## Nordlichtangler (23. Januar 2007)

*AW: Reisespinrute!Rolle!Schnur???Köder???*

Ich kann dir nur raten: nimm ordentlich was an Stahl mit! 
In Florida (Golf) hatte ich mal so ein Gelegenheitsmitfahrangeln (lang ists her), da zuppte mir weiter draußen da unten einiges an Fisch dauernd die bis zu 0,60mm Schnüre der Garnelenhaken durch ;+ , eine wahre Pracht war das  . 

Wenn ich nicht meine guten alten nylonummantelten dicken Hechtvorfächer mitgehabt hätte (~20kg), da schnell einen dicken Öhrhaken reingeschlauft, beködert und runter, dann hätte ich nichts herausbekommen. 
So gabs nach einer halben Stunde Ab-Nerv dann noch einige Durchzüge mit Doubletten dran (nicht großes, bis ca.50cm), die extrem gut fighteten an meiner Tele-DAM-Hechtrute. Ich weiß bis heute nicht mal genau, wie die Biester alle hießen, aber in der letzten viertel Stunde fing ich genug Fisch für alle, und scharfe Zähne haben die Biester alle gehabt, mein lieber Scholli. #t 

Scheint auch laut einem mir gut in Erinnerung gebliebenen Bericht von einer Langzeit-Schiffbrüchigen ein Hauptproblem in tropischen Wassern zu sein: Die Zähne. Wenn man ums überleben angelt, ist ein Stahlvorfach mehr als Gold wert, sonst ist der Verlust kaum zu ertragen.


----------



## Hohensinn (23. Januar 2007)

*AW: Reisespinrute!Rolle!Schnur???Köder???*

Danke schon mal! werd auf alle fälle stahl mitnehmen!!!

Was noch nicht geklärt ist ob Meeresfische beim Spinfischen Vorfachscheu sind!!! Hab mir Hardmono in 0,5mm bestellt das relativ durchsichtig ist. würde das gehen?


----------



## Hohensinn (23. Januar 2007)

*AW: Reisespinrute!Rolle!Schnur???Köder???*

hi micha438,

weis nicht ganz was ich jetzt mit aldi und co. anfangen soll????

Mir gehts hauptsächlich um die Farbe der Geflochtenen und welches Vorfach ich am Besten nehmen soll!!!

Rute und Rolle hab ich ja schon und die ist mit sicherheit nicht mit den schrott vom aldi und co. vergleichbar, ich würde auch kein zubehör von diesen discountern kaufen.

gruß


----------



## Nordlichtangler (23. Januar 2007)

*AW: Reisespinrute!Rolle!Schnur???Köder???*

Also sicher nicht so schnurscheu wie unsere Karpfen oder Barsch.  
Einfach das unaufälligste mitnehmen, du kannst ja sicherheitshalber mit klaren langen Vorfächern angeln, wenn nichts beißt. 
Weiß bis hellblau, FC, paßt immer. Schwarz und Dunkelgrün sind da meist falsch.


----------



## malasugi (24. Januar 2007)

*AW: Reisespinrute!Rolle!Schnur???Köder???*

Hat es jemand schon mal mit einer Reiserute (4-teilig) auf
Sail (so um die 40 kg) probiert? Z.B. mit der Shimano Exage AXSTC 2030?


----------



## Dogtoothtuna (28. Januar 2007)

*AW: Reisespinrute!Rolle!Schnur???Köder???*

Hi!

Zieh mal ne 0,45 Mono Saltwater Schnur drauf.Farbe von gelb bis grün nach blau...einfach egal (vielleicht kein braun).
Die Rute ist super habe ich auch,schon Tarpons bis 25 KG damit gefangen.Kleine Rapalas kann man damit schleppen das geht gut,oder Köderfische an freier Leine laufen lassen.
Das mögen Goldmarkrelen(wo welche sind).

Gruss Dog...


----------



## G_E_G_I (29. Januar 2007)

*AW: Reisespinrute!Rolle!Schnur???Köder???*

Hallo,

die Farbe ist nicht wirklich wichtig allerdings würde ich dir eine geflochtene Schnur mit ca. 0,25mm und Tragkraft um die 12 Kilo empfehlen. Barracuda und co ziehen wie die sau

fg 

Barracuda Fänger


----------



## Hohensinn (30. Januar 2007)

*AW: Reisespinrute!Rolle!Schnur???Köder???*

Hi G-E-G-I,

Werd zwei verschiedene geflochtene mitnehmen (0,18 und 0,31 laut angabe hersteller) und eine Rolle mit Mono stärke weis ich noch nicht, muß erst schaun welche Rolle ich da mitnehmen!!!

gruß und Danke


----------



## Marco74 (31. Januar 2007)

*AW: Reisespinrute!Rolle!Schnur???Köder???*

HI
ich war auch mal auf den Kapverden:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=21971&highlight=kapverden
Auf welche Insel willst du?
Ich würd an deiner Stelle einen Fischer anquatschen und dann auf grund Angeln oder schleppen. Hardmono ist gut und mit der Rute kannsz du auch gut noch vom Ufer angeln. Entweder Grundangeln (Sandstrände) oder Posenangeln und dicker Köfi an den Felsen.

Gruß

Marco


----------



## Hohensinn (31. Januar 2007)

*AW: Reisespinrute!Rolle!Schnur???Köder???*

Bin auf Sal!!! Santa maria!!!


----------



## freibadwirt (31. Januar 2007)

*AW: Reisespinrute!Rolle!Schnur???Köder???*

Hallo Hohensinn 
die 31er geflochtene fürs Schleppen past schon würde auf alle Fälle eine 60er monofile (ca 50 Meter) vorschalten sonst hast du sehr viele Aussteiger.
Gruß Freibadwirt|wavey: |wavey: |wavey:


----------



## Hohensinn (31. Januar 2007)

*AW: Reisespinrute!Rolle!Schnur???Köder???*

Werd auf alle Fälle Mono mitnehmen!


----------

